# marriage certificate Notarization



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi

Hope someone can help/advise!

We recently moved to Haikou, have now been here nearly 3 weeks! My husband has now received his work permit and today we went to apply for our resident permits. Unfortunately, I have only been given 6 months for a residency permit because the marriage certificate was not marked as a true copy and notarised? We were advised that this would have to be done at the British/Chinese Embassies in England? Is this correct or could we have this process carried out in China at the embassies here??

Many thanks in advance.


Cheers.


----------



## 267473 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have never dealt with a British Embassy, but I have used Consular Services of The Canadian Embassy in Beijing. They provide the services of a notary on site once-a-week. 

I'm sure Great Britain must provide similar services abroad. The embassy should be able to tell you the when's and where's of meeting a qualified notary. The process would likely involve your showing whatever documentation you have to back up your marital status to the notary, then your writing an attestation which the notary can notarise.

I'm basing this on my experience in getting an attestation of single status notarised within the last year. My visit to Canadian Consular Services, aside from a considerable wait, was very positive -- stress-free.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Any EU consulate /embassy will also support notary services. I have used the Dutch and German one in the past for buying property overseas. Price is a bit higher then local but acceptable.


----------

